# Don't Forget Your RMD at years end



## Lon (Dec 14, 2015)

REQUIRED MINIMUM DISTRIBUTION   Those of us in the U.S.  that have reached that magical age of retirement that requires us to withdraw from our IRA's (Individual Retirement Account) a certain percentage of our account valuation on December 31st.   The way the stock market is going I hope we all have something left.


----------



## imp (Dec 14, 2015)

We have little to fear, my wife  and I; no bank accounts, no IRAs, no security holdings, no credit card debt or other debt, a whopping mortgage, though. 

What we DO fear is the Social Security System crapping out.........imp


----------

